# Virgin River



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just saw that Robyn Carr's newest book in the Virgin River series was released at the end of Dec. Just letting everyone know!










Her next one, Angels Peak, will be released Feb 1, 2010!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I found this last night and am now half way through it!  I love the Virgin River Series!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Although I've been complaining about this series a little bit I did buy book 7 and this one last night.  
The price is really good for a new book.  
deb


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

drenee said:


> Although I've been complaining about this series a little bit I did buy book 7 and this one last night.
> The price is really good for a new book.
> deb


Deb, why? Do you not like the books? I have the first 4 on my kindle to read but haven't started them.

Melissa


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I have Forbidden Falls as my next read. I am finishing up Paradise Valley. I should be ready in plenty of time for Angel's Peak. I love the Virgin River series.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did like them but there was a problem in my mind between book 3 and book 4.  Some of the events in book 4 happen before events in 3.  It was confusing.  We talked about it in another thread.  I'll try to find it.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Here it is. This is the discussion about what bothered me. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15802.0.html

deb


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes! The perfect book for the snow day we're supposed to have tomorrow. Nothing like curling up with a good book and cup of coffee and watching the snow come down!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

That reminds me.  Gotta get back to reading Book 3.  Too many good books!

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm hoping to finish up Temptation Ridge by this weekend.  I'm really liking this one.  
She's weaving characters in and out of the books and I like one of the story lines in
this one, book 6.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Has anyone read the Grace Valley series?  I was just going through and pruning my wish this and found that I had put Book One on my list.  After reading the description I realize that this kind of ties in with the Virgin River series.  
I hate it, but I think I'm going to have to read this series also. 
deb


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> Has anyone read the Grace Valley series? I was just going through and pruning my wish this and found that I had put Book One on my list. After reading the description I realize that this kind of ties in with the Virgin River series.
> I hate it, but I think I'm going to have to read this series also.
> deb


Hi Deb,

I have read the Grace Valley series. They were pretty good. It put some of the people that are mentioned in the Virgin River series in perspective such as when the mention Dr. Stone and Dr. Hudson and her husband in the Virgin River books.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Jo.  That's what I was thinking.  I read the description on Amazon and it talked about this mysterious DEA man.  I'm thinking he pops into the Virgin River series a couple times, and reading Grace Valley might explain it.  
These are quick easy reads, which is what I need right now.  
deb


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> Thank you, Jo. That's what I was thinking. I read the description on Amazon and it talked about this mysterious DEA man. I'm thinking he pops into the Virgin River series a couple times, and reading Grace Valley might explain it.
> These are quick easy reads, which is what I need right now.
> deb


The DEA man may or may not be who you are thinking he is in the Virgin River series. I think you will enjoy them. I went back and reread the first four Virgin River books and it was funny how many times I said "oh I know who they are now" after I had read the Grace Valley series.

Enjoy,


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks!! She had fallen off my radar and I didn't realize she was continueing the series. I also pre-ordered Angels Peak. I love this series and Grace Valley as well. Has anyone else read anything (non-series) by her?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just took a look at my bookshelf and found one of Robyn Carr's books I didn't know I had.  Runaway Mistress.  
Not sure where it came from, but I'm glad I kept it and didn't pass it on to anyone.  I haven't read it yet, but 
maybe later in the month.  The Virgin River series is, as far as I can remember, the first I've read of Carr's work.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Although I have complained about this series, I can't seem to get enough. 
I started Angel's Peak yesterday and will probably finish it today. 
I need to slow down because Forbidden Falls is not due till March. 
I guess I can read the Grace Valley series while I wait.

Just a reminder, the first four books in the Virgin River series are available as a bundle for 9.99. Great bargain.
Here's the link.
http://www.amazon.com/Virgin-River-books-1-4-ebook/dp/B001R4GNC2/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1264858766&tag=kbpst-20&sr=1-11
deb


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

It is an addicting series. I am reading Angel's Peak now but will have to wait till March for Moonlight Road. Hopefully they will put it out early like they did Angel's Peak.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, Jo.  Angel's Peak wasn't due till Feb. 1.  
deb


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I have read all of Carr's books.  She is one of my favorite authors and I am always checking to see what's new in her lineup.  I have thoroughly enjoyed her stand alone books along with her series.  Grab a blankie, curl up in your favorite chair...and your good to go into Kindle la la land!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just finished Angels Peak, and it DOES seem a long wait til March!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I am on Robyn Carr's Yahoo groups list and there is someone on their that is a reviewer and gets advanced read copies. They are saying that Moonlight Road is really good. They said that their favorite was Shelter Mountain but now they think Moonlight Road might be. Now I am really looking forward to reading it. Fingers crossed for an early release.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm hoping she brings back Ian Buchanan and Marcie Sullivan.  They were the focus of book 4, and I think his name was mentioned in Angel's Peak, or maybe the one before that.  (They're starting to run together in my mind.)  
I'd like to catch up with what's going on with them.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Moonlight Road is available for pre-order now. 
 5.76

deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

not a bad price, tempting


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

For a new release I think it's an awesome price.  
I was sure it would come out higher than that.
I pre-ordered.  
deb


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I pre-ordered it too! Right now I am reading Roses by Leila Meacham and I can't put it down.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been so tempted to get Roses.  How far along are you?
deb


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Deb, I am almost done...I think about 80% and I don't want it to end!! Right now I am trying to find another book to read once I am finished (though my kindle has over 100 books on it....I am always looking for a new author). I sampled the book, and it drew me in and I had to buy it! Have you read any books by Barbara Taylor Bradford? She has a series that seems to be getting great reviews.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not read any Bradford books.  I will definitely check into it.  

I'm off to get a sample of Roses.
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am really enjoying the bundled Virgin River 1-4 set. Is there a #5?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, there is.  In fact, when the new one is released it will be #10.
deb


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

10 and 11 are out, 12 comes out in March.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I am really enjoying the bundled Virgin River 1-4 set. Is there a #5?


Here is the listing from Robyn Carr's web site of the Virgin River books as well as the Grace Valley books.

March 2010 - Moonlight Road
Book 10 - Angel's Peak
Book 9 - Forbidden Falls
Book 8 - "Under the Christmas Tree"(novella)
Book 7 - Paradise Valley
Book 6 - Temptation Ridge
Book 5 - Second Chance Pass
Book 4 - A Virgin River Christmas
Book 3 - Whispering Rock
Book 2 - Shelter Mountain
Book 1 - Virgin River

Grace Valley
Book 3 - Down by the River
Book 2 - Just Over the Mountain
Book 1 - Deep in the Valley

Enjoy they are good books


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I read Deep in the Valley at the end of last week and I'm reading Just Over the Mountain today.  
I like the Grace Valley series.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think I'm going to turn my Whispernet on before I go to bed and hope I wake up with the newest book, Moonlight Road.  
Did anyone else pre-order this one?
deb


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I guess we just got lucky with the last book being released early. Oh well at least it will be out tomorrow.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I know.  I have been hoping all week it would show up.  
deb


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I can hardly wait. I have read some reviews for the people that received the DTB and they are good. One said something about a tear jerker for Mel and Jack. I wonder what that will be? How did you like the Grace Valley Books Deb?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am really liking the Grace Valley series.  I like the characters a bit more than Virgin River.  I'm working on Down by the River now, which is the last one.  I'm thinking of emailing her and asking her if she will ever do more in Grace Valley.  
deb


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

That would be good to have some more on Grace Valley. I know she is contracted for 3 more Virgin River in 2011 and 3 in 2012.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> I think I'm going to turn my Whispernet on before I go to bed and hope I wake up with the newest book, Moonlight Road.
> Did anyone else pre-order this one?
> deb


I preordered it!! Can't wait!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I preordered as well hope to start the series soon


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Moonlight Road was there when I woke up this morning.  
I'm going to start it before I go to sleep tonight.  
deb


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I started at lunchtime and it was over too quickly.    Had chores to do when I got home so no reading yet.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

On Chapter 7 already. It's moving along pretty fast. So far so good.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I finished Moonlight Road yesterday afternoon.  I tried to make it last longer.  

I emailed Robyn Carr and asked her if she was going to be doing additional books in the Grace Valley series.
She replied within an hour or so and said that she had created the Virgin River series and having the Grace Valley characters make appearances in the VR series.  I emailed back and thanked her, but told her I really liked some of the GV characters better.  

I can't believe we have to wait a year for the next VR book.  
deb


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I finished Moonlight Road on Wed. It was really good. I am sad that we have to wait till next year for new Virgin River books. Out of the last three it is a toss up between Moonlight Road and Angels Peak as being my favorites. I really liked Aiden but I also like Sean too. This one was funny how Luke and Sean were being "mother hens" with their mother and George.

Hopefully Robyn Carr will have another Christmas story out this year. Maybe she will consider adding to the Grace Valley series.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Another Virgin River story. I received this information regarding a new Virgin River story. Don't think it will be a long story.

"April brings a MORE THAN WORDS, Volume 6 anthology - a philanthropic project of Harlequin's that celebrates individuals and organizations that make outstanding contributions to their communities. Within this anthology you'll find a Virgin River story: Sheltering Hearts. Enjoy - and as you do, take extra pleasure in the fact that proceeds will go to the support of causes that are of concern to women. "











The books has 5 authors stories and benefits causes for woman.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

_I'm so glad you're enjoying the books, Debbie! there will be 3 more Virgin
River novels in Jan/Feb/March 2011 plus a xmas book in the fall in 2011
and 3 more plus a xmas book again in 2012. Plus, a reissue of The House On
Olive Street (one of my all time favorites!) in June and a brand new
women's fiction in July -- A Summer in Sonoma. Give them a try while you
wait for more Virgin River.
Robyn_

This is part of the email I received from Robyn Carr yesterday. 
6 more in the series is something to look forward to. Except I tend to read them pretty fast, and the months in between are long.
deb


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

This is great news on the new books coming out. I had heard that one of the books will be about Luke, Sean and Aidan's other brother Colin I think that was the one. It is nice how Robyn will respond to emails personally.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This is twice she has emailed me.  I was so shocked the first time.  
I actually bought The House on Olive Street last September.  I think 
I'm going to move it up on my TBR list.
deb


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

And I just Friended her on Facebook.  Hopefully, that will help me keep up with new releases.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

sharyn said:


> And I just Friended her on Facebook. Hopefully, that will help me keep up with new releases.


She also has a group under the yahoogroups that I think keeps you more updated and Robyn herself posts on it.

*http://groups.yahoo.com/group/RobynCarr_Chatgroup/*


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've only read the first four of the Virgin River series (that were bundled together) but plan to buy the whole series.  I love them!  I felt like knew the characters and love the author's style.  I would highly recommend these!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Here is the book that was part of the More than words Vol 6 book that was with 4 other authors. It is suppose to have a couple of the VR characters in it. It is currently 99 cents in the kindle store. Just a heads up.


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Jo.  Robyn is one of my favorite authors and she can't write quickly enough for me, I devour all her books.  I picked this one up and am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting.  Like Joan, and others, I read these books much too quickly.  
deb


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Jo said:


> Here is the book that was part of the More than words Vol 6 book that was with 4 other authors. It is suppose to have a couple of the VR characters in it. It is currently 99 cents in the kindle store. Just a heads up.


For those of you who have a nook or Sony readers (not sure about iPad), this is available for free today in the Sony eReader store.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome....I love adding books to my Sony.
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Awesome....I love adding books to my Sony.
> deb


Did you pick up the free Debbie Macomber book for your Sony? I picked it up - it's about woman who opens a knitting shop. Keep waiting for it to be free on Amazon but not yet. 
http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/debbie-macomber/the-shop-on-blossom-street/_/R-400000000000000222473?in_merch=CategoryLanding_Bargain_FREE_1

Has a free pattern in it for knitting a baby blanket (the project the women in the book work on in knitting class) and I've already bought yarn to make it. I've heard of Debbie Macomber but never read any of her books, think I might be reading more, though.

And back to the topic, I still have two of the Virgin River books in the bundle to read - I always like to space out my series. Probably not the best strategy since sometimes I forget what's happened previously - on the other hand, it keeps me from being so anxious about the newest one to come out.

Oh, and thanks to Gayle for the heads up on the free Robyn Carr book for Sony! 99 cents is good, free is even better!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did get the Macomber book.  Thank you.  I have not read her books either, but I was tickled to get it free.
Thank you all for posting Sony books.  It never occurred to me to go to the Sony store and check for free books.
deb


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Just wanted to give a heads up. The new Christmas anthology is out for the Virgin River series. The funny thing is that it's out for the Kindle ahead of the paperback.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks!!!


----------



## chefsuzyq (Jun 5, 2009)

I've read all of these books, they are very predictable but I love the way the author draws you in to the story. When you read another book in the series and she writes about old characters--it's nice "catching up" with them and their lives.


----------

